# Statistics



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Don' t know if anyone has got any info about this but I was wandering- there is a lot of "doom and gloom" out there for us older ladies around the higher risks of chromosomal problems and conditions such as Down Syndrome, however does anyone know of any actual data or statistics around the number of IVF live births (particularly for older women over 40) that involve down syndrome or other conditons?


----------



## vaninort (Nov 6, 2013)

if you google it, you will get quite a few stats. I just found this one via an NHS source:

The risk of a term pregnancy with Down syndrome increases with advancing maternal age (e.g. 1 in 940 at age 30, and 1 in 35 at age 45).


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

ooh you don't wanna go looking at statistics. you'll go mad. 

seriously, unless someone can tell you something is definite, you just never know. 

someone tells you that you have a 5% chance of a live birth and you think 'oh that's better than nothing, let's try it', someone tells you you have a 1 in 20 chance of down syndrome and you think 'oh dear, that sounds high'.... yet 1 in 20 is 5 in 100....same stat...it's all about context....



the truth is if you are pregnant and someone says 'baby has a 1 in 2 (50%) chance of a serious defect, they either have it or they don't, but you can't tell just from the statistic. you either do more tests, or you don't. if you were standing in a room with a corpse, you're not 50% dead, you're fine, they aren't. but a statistician might argue 'the chances of someone in this room being dead are 50%*'. Yet if there was a dead body in a room and someone told you that* if you went in , you'd probably not want to enter. even though you'd be safe.


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi all - like GoldBunny said I wouldn't stress about the stats. My first pregnancy I was 26 my son came back as 1 in 100 of a chance of Downs. 4 years later and DS2 stats were 1 in 27,000 work that one out. 

Good luck with your pregnancies 

Love 
Luce x


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks ladies, I am not too stressed out the stats but quiet curious to know if there is any IVF specific data out there (are the chances higher, lower or the same than through naturually concieved  pregnancies)
Bx


----------

